# Goshen HexSite Sighting system — for Pistols



## Trip_Wire (Sep 28, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has these sights mounted on their pistol and if so have they improved your combat style shooting, etc.

Also, perhaps some of the resident 'experts' have any comments on the sighting system and it's usage in combat shooting, etc. 

Link:

*Goshen HexSite Sighting system*

http://www.goshen-hexsite.com/index2.htm


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 28, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> I was wondering if anyone has these sights mounted on their pistol and if so have they improved your combat style shooting, etc.
> 
> Also, perhaps some of the resident 'experts' have any comments on the sighting system and it's usage in combat shooting, etc.
> 
> ...



I like both the Suresight and Hexsight sighting systems for a couple of reasons. 

I believe both of the mentioned sighting systems are designed to improve ones ability to get on target, stay on target and overcome the natural process of the human physiology of our autonomic nervous system responses, which are defined and explained on the Hexsight website. 

I'm a not Special Forces, Delta, SEAL Team 6, super commando and I have only been instructed a few times by some of those of types of the former and current operators.  Like golf, my game is usually pretty poor until I spend weeks at the range and 100's of dollars of ammunition getting back up to speed, but that doesn't mean I'm still prepared for a gunfight. 

Anything that can enhance my target acquisition time, and target hit rate is worth it's money in gold to me.  While Paul Howe and Jim Smith and Larry Vickers may have taught me a thing or two about tactical and combat shooting I'm still not much more than just a guy with some nice toy's and some instruction under my belt. 

If these help me to acquire my target under stress, with tunnel vision and a rapid heart rate and respiratory rate then I'm buying them. 

Much like my driver in my golf bag.  I use the biggest, lightest flexible shaft driver that I can find.  It allows me to overcome my natural inability to hit the ball out to 250 yards. 

I think these sights would be much like my driver, they would compensate for lack of real world trigger time, at least for me.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the SureSights I ordered. Seems like the had a Manufacturing problem and need more time before shipping, etc. They sure charged by credit card though.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> I'm still waiting for the SureSights I ordered. Seems like the had a Manufacturing problem and need more time before shipping, etc. They sure charged by credit card though.



I am still looking foward to that AAR on those sights;)


Still think you should post pictures of the groups, but I understand!


----------

